# Nemire spoon quality still good?



## Fascion (Jan 10, 2015)

I was doing a little inventory this morning and noticed I was down to my last gold Nemire Red Ripper, which tore them redfish up this past Sunday/Monday. 

Hoping to find a better price than what I paid at FTU probably a decade ago now, I hit up Amazon. Though I was successful in that regard, I couldn't help but notice that a few recent reviews were all one-star, complaining of build quality (namely, that the split ring was popping off in folks hands while they were rigging the lure for the first time.)

For anyone who has purchased some of these recently... have you noticed similar problems? Perhaps 'zon just got a bad batch?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

You can always put your own split rings on. I change the hooks on all my lures anyway so adding a good split ring is not a problem.


----------



## Fascion (Jan 10, 2015)

Poor description on my part, I think.

Here's a picture of the lure in question (sans the skirt, which I have lost to the ravages of time...)










Unfortunately, none of the reviews on Amazon go into exactly what broke on them... only that it involved the eyelet. I suspect it would be the forward rivet which holds the eyelet in place, which it then attached to the split ring.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I always had issues with the hook detaching from the body. Like the solder came apart or something.


----------



## Fascion (Jan 10, 2015)

Chuck06R1 said:


> I always had issues with the hook detaching from the body. Like the solder came apart or something.


Ahh, maybe the mfg process has changed on these, then? As noted, the one pictured above is probably a decade old now, and is held together purely by rivets. If they have since switched over to soldering, then that may be to blame.

That said, since making this post I've found a couple other threads on various other forums with folks complaining about the quality over a number of years. What pictures that were included all show a riveted version, and tend to be instances where, as was your experience, the hook separated from the body.

...maybe I'll just stick to the Sprites in the future (though at least I've heard good things about Nemire's customer support.)


----------

